# TV: The Last Alaskans



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I really hate most of the new reality TV shows. Some of the older ones I still like, Deadliest Catch etc etc. But it seems like alot of the new shows, the goofier the people on TV act, the more their "brand" goes up, which in turn rewards them and makes them act goofier.

That said, there is a new Alaskan TV show on Animal Planet that is unlike anything on TV. It is about the final people living in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge. New cabin permits were banned in 1980 so all that is left is people who were there at the time, and as they die their cabins get burned and nature reclaims the area. At present, the Refuge is the size of the state of South Carolina and there are only 7 family's living there.

The cinematography is amazing in this show. There is no voice over or sound track. You really feel it when these people open up about their lifestyle. Its extremely interesting and captivating. There isn't any hi-jinx or people acting for the camera... its just normal people trying to survive. When the Korth family talks about their loss of their daughter, man do you feel it.

http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/the-last-alaskans/

My favorite guy thus far, spitting image of my coworker lol.

http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/the-last-alaskans/bios/ray-lewis-and-family/

2nd Favorite.

http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/the-last-alaskans/bios/meet-bob-harte/

Really worth watching if you havent seen it. Supposed to be only 8 episodes.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I like that Winchester 1895 in 35 Win that Ray has in the show...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree. I really like the show also. Ive watched it every chance i get. That rifle ray has is super cool.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

aren't some of the families part timers that live there? I watched an episode where a guy was hunting and he lit a match and blew it out and used the smoke to see which way the wind was blowing????? Seemed odd to me.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> aren't some of the families part timers that live there? I watched an episode where a guy was hunting and he lit a match and blew it out and used the smoke to see which way the wind was blowing????? Seemed odd to me.


Yes, in one of the episodes the Lewis lady said that it is a trade off, she will live in the wilderness part of the time if they can also live in civilization part of the time. She said she was a city girl.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Great show,not like some of the others,would take some "true grit" to make a go of it.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Heimo and Edna are good people and the salt of the earth. I've known Heimo for about 13 years and he's as genuine as they come. I don't watch reality TV, but I'll have to check out the show.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

What about Bear Brown? He seems nice.


----------

